# Mixer Review - Tootall



## Chukin'Vape (10/10/18)

In This Episode : Theo uses a sub in a recipe that actually works. Richard raves about a Cannoli recipe. Deetz goes on and on about a pink kiwi.... and finally abandoned the show as soon as Richard starts talking about desserts.

Reactions: Like 6


----------

